# Samsung SSD 960 EVO Schreibgeschwindigkeit zu langsam



## McWhopper (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eben meine Samsung SSD 960 EVO mit AS SSD Benchmark getestet und musste feststellen, dass die Schreibgeschwindigkeit deutlich zu langsam ist für eine solche SSD.
Samsung NVMe Treiber sind neu installiert, Samsung Magican ist ebenfalls drauf und die Platte hat die neueste Firmware.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann? Die Lesewerte wären ja in Ordnung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2018)

Meine 500er ist aktuell auch langsamer als vorher. Aktuell nur noch rund 2000/1600. vorher 3100/...
keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Hab da win Updates in Verdacht.
miss noch dazu sagen das der ein Start noch so flott wie vorher ist aber sobald ich auf dem Desktop bin es etwas hakt am Anfang, nach ein paar Sekunden geht es.


----------



## SilasHammig (15. Januar 2018)

Das Meltdown/Spectre Update ist daran Schuld...gibt auch bei anderen Usern solche Probleme


----------



## McWhopper (15. Januar 2018)

hab jetzt leider keinen Vergleichswert von vor dem Update. d.h. man muss das erstmal so hinnehmen.

Allerdings frage ich mich inwiefern sich das Update auf meine SSD auswirkt? Dachte die Performance der CPU sei betroffen, zudem ich auch keine Intel CPU sondern einen AMD Ryzen Prozessor habe...


----------



## iReckyy (15. Januar 2018)

Habe extra vor dem Update getestet, mit 3 Rechnern, bei Windows 7 verliert man ~8% Puntke, hauptsächlich bei den 4k Test, bei Windows 10 ~3%.

Die PCI-E SSDs scheinen deutlich mehr zu verlieren.

Besitze allerdings keine.

Getestet wurde unter anderem eine Samsung 850 Pro.


----------



## joylancer (16. Januar 2018)

Nach dem Update sind die Werte gesunken. (Win10x64)
960pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei Samsung haufen sich die Meldungen mit fehlerhafte Firmware 3xx (teilweise auch bei der EVO)


----------



## McWhopper (16. Januar 2018)

joylancer schrieb:


> Nach dem Update sind die Werte gesunken. (Win10x64)
> 960pro
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Screenshot stammt von vor dem Update oder? 

Na dann mal schauen ob die da mit einem Firmware Update was beheben können oder ob man damit leben muss [emoji85] allerdings finde ich 500mb/s Write schon heftig für eine Platte die 1500mb/s können sollte 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2018)

Deine Zugriffszeiten sind zu lang.
Meine klapprige 850er EVO ist doppelt so schnell.

Welcher Virenscanner läuft?


----------



## joylancer (16. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deine Zugriffszeiten sind zu lang.
> Meine klapprige 850er EVO ist doppelt so schnell.
> 
> Welcher Virenscanner läuft?



Falls mich meinst: KIS 18.0.0.405(f)



McWhopper schrieb:


> Dein Screenshot stammt von vor dem Update oder?



Nach Update, vorher waren die Lesewerte knapp an 3000, Schreibwerte weis ich nicht mehr sicher, meine so um die 2400.


----------



## McWhopper (16. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deine Zugriffszeiten sind zu lang.
> Meine klapprige 850er EVO ist doppelt so schnell.
> 
> Welcher Virenscanner läuft?



bei mir läuft G-Data die neueste Version, kann das grad nicht genauer checken, bin nicht zuhause.



joylancer schrieb:


> Nach Update, vorher waren die Lesewerte knapp an 3000, Schreibwerte weis ich nicht mehr sicher, meine so um die 2400.



Krass dann ist das aber noch deutlich besser bei dir. Ich dümpel ja mit 500mb/s rum da sind die 1500mb/s ja schon an der werksangabe dran. Was hast du sonst für ein System?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Januar 2018)

McWhopper schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich inwiefern sich das Update auf meine SSD auswirkt?



Deine CPU verarbeitet natürlich alle Daten, die von der SSD kommen. Und die Sicherheitslücke meltdown wird dadurch geschlossen, dass sehr vereinfacht gesagt in bestimmten Situationen die kritisch sein können Speicherbereiche komplett leergefegt werden bevor ein Exploit stattfinden kann. Und bei I/O-Zugriffen passiert das sehr sehr häufig, deswegen ist gerade bei SSD-bandbreiten der Effekt der gestopften Sicherheitslücke besonders groß. Deine CPU ist sozusagen die halbe Zeit damit beschäftigt Caches zu flushen wo sie vorher bereits den nächsten Zugriff auf die SSD organisieren konnte.


----------



## McWhopper (17. Januar 2018)

mhm ok das hört sich verständlich an. Trotzdem finde ich die 500mb/s verglichen mit den über 1500mb/s von joylancer doch etwas heftig.

und generell dachte ich AMD sei nicht so stark betroffen wie Intel CPUs? oder kann man das nicht pauschalisieren?

Vielleich hab ich auch was übersehe und es liegt an meiner SSD bzw. an irgendeinem Treiber. Da kann ich aber nicht viel machen außer NVMe Treiber und Firmware aktualisieren oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Januar 2018)

McWhopper schrieb:


> und generell dachte ich AMD sei nicht so stark betroffen wie Intel CPUs? oder kann man das nicht pauschalisieren?


Von den drei Bekannten Sicherheitslücken (Meltdown, Spectre 1 und Spectre 2) ist AMD nur von zwei betroffen, Meltdown ist nur bei Intel-CPUs relevant.

Das kann man als "nicht so stark betroffen" bezeichnen. Zwei von Drei. 

Das hat aber mit der Art der Schließung der Sicherheitslücken sowie deren Auswirkungen auf performance nichts zu tun.


----------



## T-83MX (18. Januar 2018)

Bei meiner SSD 960 Evo 1TB war der Performanceverlust durch die neueste Firmware grösser als durch die Spectre/Meltdown-Gegenmassnahmen zusammen. Mein System hat Microcode- und Softwareupdate gegen die Lücken installiert. Doch dank der 3B7QCXE7 Firmware ist die 960 Evo 1TB teils langsamer als meine 850 Evo 1TB. Hoffe Samsung bringt das wieder in Ordnung...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Januar 2018)

...und aus welchem Grund haste die Firmware geupdatet? Was lief denn vorher nicht?

Firmware- oder BIOS-Updates zu machen nur weil es welche gibt ist eine ziemlich schlechte Idee.


----------



## joylancer (18. Januar 2018)

Zum Glück war ich gerade im Urlaub, als das 3xxx Update für die 960-Serie kam. Hier häufen sich ja die Beschwerden darüber und Samsung vertröstet nur .
Quelle


----------



## Grestorn (18. Januar 2018)

Nicht die Pro und die Evo verwechseln!


----------



## Rocket77 (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute vom PCGH Forum,
ich musste mich hir mal kurz anmelden, da ich auf der Suche zur Behebung von meinem Problem, auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen bin.
Das Problem mit dem 500 MB`s im Sequenziellen schreiben was sich auch bei Kopiervogängen bemerkbar macht ist nicht etwa Spectre oder Meltdown oder die Updates von Win10.
Es ist G-Data Internet Security, deinstalliere es und Deine Testwerte in AS SSD, Crystal Disk, Samsung Magican oder was auch immer sind sofort wieder auf hohen Werten von min. 2000MB`s.
Ein einfaches deaktivieren oder Umstellen bei G-Data reicht nicht Du musst es deinstallieren.
Bin darauf gekommen, weil ich mir gerade 2 neue Samsung 960 pro in meinen PC verbaut habe. Beim Testen hatte ich dann auch ein etwas entäuschendes Ergebniss. Nach langem probieren dann die Erkenntniss: es ist G- Data
Vorab hatte ich auch das Update von Win10 " KB 4056892 " (ist für Spectre/Meltdown) deinstalliert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Übrigens macht sich das auch bei normalen SSD`s bemerkbar, anstatt um die 480-500 MB/s sind es mit G-Data nur so um 280-300 MB`s beim Seq. schreiben.
An Deinem AMD System liegt es auf gar keinen Fall bei meinem System handelt es sich um ein X99 Plattform von Intel, mit i7 5930, zudem habe ich das gleiche Problem auf einem Z77 Bord mit i7 3770 auch nachgewiesen.

Vorest habe ich G- Data wieder installiert, lieber etwas langsamer aber dafür sicher.
Habe schon an den G-Data Support geschrieben, warte noch auf eine Antwort.

Gruß Rocket77


----------



## Rocket77 (19. Januar 2018)

Habe mal meine Screenshots, die ich auf einem Word doc. gespeichert habe in pdf gewandelt, hoffe es ist noch alles zu erkennen.

Test mit 850pro und 2x mit 960pro mit und ohne G-Data.

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, das Problem mit G- Data, scheint schon länger da zu sein, der 1 screenshot der 850pro ist noch von einer alten vers. von AS SSD, muss min 1 jahr alt sein.
Ist nicht aufgefallen da die Werte nicht so drastisch abweichen wie bei den M2 SSD`s.
Also wenn jemand das gleiche Problem mit G-Data Internet Security hat, der soll doch bitte auch an deren Support schreiben, vielleicht passiert dann schneller etwas.


Gruß Rocket77


----------



## T-83MX (19. Januar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und aus welchem Grund haste die Firmware geupdatet? Was lief denn vorher nicht?
> 
> Firmware- oder BIOS-Updates zu machen nur weil es welche gibt ist eine ziemlich schlechte Idee.



Aus schierer Dummheit vermutlich. Warten wäre wohl schlauer gewesen...  Immerhin freezt die 960 Evo nicht wie die Pro


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2018)

Samsung liefert doch entsprechende Beschleunigungs-Software mit dazu. Bei mir sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rocket77 (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
die magican Software ist schon nicht schlecht, macht aber Deine eigentliche SSD objektiv auch nicht schneller. Es wird ja nur so eine art Zwischenspeicher also ein großer cache zwischen geschaltet.

Mein Beitrag ging auch eher an McWhopper der ja diesen Thread eröffnet hat um festzustellen warum die Schreibleistung von seiner SSD so extrem langsam ist.
Wenn man ehrlich ist, bemerkt eigentlich keiner in der alltäglichen Anwendung wirklich einen Unterschied ob die SSD jetzt mit 300 oder 2000 MB`s schreibt. 


Gruß Rocket77


----------



## Grestorn (19. Januar 2018)

Was bei M.2 SSDs schon was bringt ist der NVMe Treiber von Samsung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Samsung liefert doch entsprechende Beschleunigungs-Software mit dazu. Bei mir sieht das so aus:



Nur dass du da halt nicht die SSD misst sondern den RAM in den zwischengespeichert wird.
Und was an der "Beschleunigung besonders geil ist: Wenn dein System mal abschalten/abstürzen/Stromausfall/was auch immer passieren sollte während wichtige Daten geschrieben werden sollten sind die korrupt oder ganz weg weil das Tool sie ja erst mal in den RAM geschrieben hat statt auf die SSD.

Die ganze technik bringt in der Praxis nichts und hat ekelhafte Nachteile - aber für große Zahlen in Benchmarkprogrammen machen die leute halt fast alles.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Januar 2018)

Die Samsung Magician Software zum checken ist schon ok, aber den Cache sollte man lieber lassen, aus genau den Gründen, die Incredible Alk genannt hat. Wobei sich darüber klar sein muss, dass auch das OS selbst einen Cache hat. Schreiboperationen bergen also immer die Gefahr, dass ein zu frühes Abschalten des Rechners problematisch ist. 

Aber wer schaltet seinen Rechner schon hart ab? Und wenn plötzlich der Strom weg ist (oder der Rechner crashed) ist der Cache auch nicht mehr das Problem, die letzte Schreiboperation ist so oder so stark gefährdet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber wer schaltet seinen Rechner schon hart ab? Und wenn plötzlich der Strom weg ist (oder der Rechner crashed) ist der Cache auch nicht mehr das Problem, die letzte Schreiboperation ist so oder so stark gefährdet.


Das stimmt zwar - aber der Windows-Cache wird bei systemkritischen Dateien (etwa wenn was geupdatet wird) nur im zwingend notwendigen maße verwendet, sprich vermutlich im Kilobyte-Bereich. Windows geht das Risiko nicht ein, erst 500 MB in den RAM zu cachen bevor Systemdateien überschrieben werden, da gibts kleine Schnipselchen die geschrieben werden ohne Cache, dann CRC-Check, falls ok in Log-Datei eintragen wo man war und dann das nächste Schnipselchen (deswegen dauern Updates obwohls nur ein paar MB sind manchmal so lange...).

Mit dem Tool gehts super schnell da das dann alles im RAM passiert (was Windows nicht "weiß") - und wenn hier dann der Saft ausfällt ist der RAM weg und was geschrieben wurde ist irgendein Wust - und der nächste Bootvorgang endet in einem Freeze oder Fehler oder Blackscreen. Diese Tools hebeln halt die Sicherheitsroutinen von Windows bei einem Updatevorgang zuverlässig aus. Das funktioniert in den allerallermeisten Fällen auch aber wenn was passiert ist halt in der Regel Schicht im Schacht^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit dem Tool gehts super schnell da das dann alles im RAM passiert (was Windows nicht "weiß") - und wenn hier dann der Saft ausfällt ist der RAM weg und was geschrieben wurde ist irgendein Wust - und der nächste Bootvorgang endet in einem Freeze oder Fehler oder Blackscreen. Diese Tools hebeln halt die Sicherheitsroutinen von Windows bei einem Updatevorgang zuverlässig aus. Das funktioniert in den allerallermeisten Fällen auch aber wenn was passiert ist halt in der Regel Schicht im Schacht^^


Ja, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Es läuft auch nur auf dem Spielerechner, weil es dort durchaus etwas beschleunigt. Bevor Windows updated, wird ein Wiederholungspunkt eingerichtet. Sollte es also wirklich einmal genau dann, wenn gerade ein Update läuft abstürzen, kramt man das letzte wieder hervor. Es ist natürlich keine Empfehlung für Rechner mit kritischen Daten und ausreichend RAM ist auch hilfreich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2018)

Ists dir schon mal passiert?

Ich mache jetzt seit über 20 Jahren so mit PCs rum und dabei hab ich eines gelernt: Niemals, wirklich nicht ein einziges Mal in zwei Jahrzehnten und etlichen versuchen, hat die Systemwiederherstellung von Windows ein Problem vollständig gelöst. Die Wiederherstellungs- und Backupfunktionen von Windows selbst sind das mit abstand schlechteste was es in dem bereich gibt (und meiner Meinung nach auch der absolute Schwachpunkt von Windows).

Aber ja ok, für nen Spiele-PC kann man sowas natürlcih nutzen, da kann ja nichts schlimmes kaputtgehen^^


----------



## Grestorn (19. Januar 2018)

Ich kann gar nicht mehr zählen, wie oft die Systemwiederherstellung ein Problem vom Tisch gebracht hat. Mit Sicherheit gut im zweistelligen Bereich, wenn ich die Rechner meiner Verwandten und Freunde, die ich "betreue" mitzähle. 

Ich weiß nicht, warum Du so schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2018)

Naja, ich komme meistens erst dann wenn der rechner gar nix mehr macht bzw. mindestens nicht bootot. Und die Option des Win-Setups vom Stick, die letzte version wiederherzustellen doer die letzte funktionierend bekannte version zu laden usw. was es da alles gibt hat immer den Effekt dass das programm entweder gleich sagt "geht nicht, gibts nicht kann ich nicht" oder der POC rödelt ne halbe Stunde rum nur damit danach immer noch nix geht. 
Bei manchen dieser Probleme bin ich echt schon dazu übergegangen Win10 einfach neu zu installieren. Das geht immer und ist bei neuen Rechnern in 20 Minuten auch erledigt.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Januar 2018)

Wenn das Windows total im Eimer ist, schlägt die Wiederherstellung schon mal fehl. Wirklich gut ist sie, wenn auf einmal irgendwas nicht mehr funktioniert, der User aber "doch gar nix gemacht hat....".

Ein Restore auf den Tag, an dem noch alles lief, bringt nahezu IMMER die Lösung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ists dir schon mal passiert?


Ja, mit meinem Laptop unzählige male, der nach einem Update nicht mehr lief. Schups alles rückgängig machen und das entsprechende Update deaktiveren. Das war allerdings nicht WIN 7. Das läuft bisher ohne Astürze


----------



## McWhopper (19. Januar 2018)

Rocket77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute vom PCGH Forum,
> ich musste mich hir mal kurz anmelden, da ich auf der Suche zur Behebung von meinem Problem, auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen bin.
> Das Problem mit dem 500 MB`s im Sequenziellen schreiben was sich auch bei Kopiervogängen bemerkbar macht ist nicht etwa Spectre oder Meltdown oder die Updates von Win10.
> Es ist G-Data Internet Security, deinstalliere es und Deine Testwerte in AS SSD, Crystal Disk, Samsung Magican oder was auch immer sind sofort wieder auf hohen Werten von min. 2000MB`s.
> ...



ein interessanter punkt. werde ich definitiv nachher noch testen. ich melde mich dann wie das Ergebnis bei mir aussieht.

EDIT: so hab es nun eben deinstalliert und noch einmal getestet und siehe da: du hattest recht, jetzt komme ich auf ca. 1500mb/s schreibrate. Werde dann dem Support auch meine Nachricht zukommen lassen.
hier noch die Screenshots:

vorher mit G DATA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher ohne G DATA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde es aus Sicherheitsgründen allerdings dann auch wieder neuinstallieren, vielleicht hat G DATA ja in Zukunft einen fix dafür oder ein neuer Samsung Treiber löst das Problem.


----------



## Rocket77 (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
@ McWhopper, Ich kam eigentlich nur durch langes suchen darauf, war so die letzte Karte die ich in der Hand hatte.
Ich habe mittlerweile eine Antwort von G-Data bekommen mit dem üblichen Standart abschalt gedöns, machen sie bitte dies aus und das aus usw..........
Habe ich alles ausprobiert hat nicht geholfen. Darauf hin habe ich alle PC`s hier Zuhause getestet, alle mit G-Data 6 Stck. von AMD, Intel und auch ein Notebook.
Was soll ich sagen, bei allen besteht das gleiche Problem. Jetzt habe ich auch mal alte screenshots von diversen PC´s von mir aus den Tiefen meines Daten Archiv gekramt, mit der Erkentniss: das ist schon mindestens 3 Jahre so! Ist nur nicht aufgefallen, weil die Difference bei den normale SSD nicht so extrem ist, schreiben seq. um die 250 anstelle von 550 MB`s. Kurioser weise ist der gesamte AS SSD Testwert ja damit auch nicht so stark abweichend.

Diese neuen Erkentnisse habe ich auch schon G-Data zurück geschrieben, seither habe ich keine Antwort mehr bekommen. Entweder testen die jetzt erstmal oder die wollen die sache einfach aussitzen.
Daher wäre es gut wenn Du Dich auch bei denen meldest, damit G-Data die Sache auch vielleicht ernst nimmt.

Naja schauen wir mal, ich benutze seit Jahren G-Data zur Zeit mit 6 PC`s war eigentlich immer zufrieden, vorallem nie einen Virus oder ähnliches gehabt, gut finde ich auch die Firewall die ein manuelles bedienen ermöglicht.

Im schlimmsten Fall werde ich dann auch vielleicht mal ein anderes Internet Security ausprobieren.
Kasperski, Bitdefender oder Norten, sind für mich noch in engerer Wahl.

Wie sind den Eure Erfahrungen mit diesen Internet Security Programmen?
Bei Bitdefender soll ja die Firewall nicht manuell bedienbar sein, ist das so, fällt das Prg. für mich schon aus.
Norten ist wohl inzwischen wieder ganz gut und Kasperski ist eigentlich seit Jahren immer mit der beste, auch die Bedienbarkeit und die Firewall sind manuell einstellbar.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit diesen Internet Security`s auch mal einen AS SSD Test machen, wäre für mich und auch sicher andere sehr interessant.

Danke schon mal, und Gruß
Rocket77


----------



## joylancer (20. Januar 2018)

Meine Werte sind mit aktivem KIS 18.xx. (Post #6)


----------



## Rocket77 (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
@Joylancer, danke ersteinmal für den Hinweis, also hat Kasperski nicht so extrem starken Einfluss auf die Schreibleistung. Die Werte von Dir deken sich ja in etwa mit den Werten von meiner 960pro mit 512 GB, allerdings ist bei mir kein Internet Security installiert.
Dann wird Kasperski für mich immer interessanter, die Russen haben Ihr Programm wohl besser im griff und scheinen auch insgesammt die Performance nicht so stark zu beeinflussen.
Wie ist den die Firewall und die allgemeine Bedienung??? bist Du zufrieden oder hapert es Deiner Meinung an irgend einer Stelle?

edit. Kannst Du bitte auch mal in AS SSD Bench den Kopiertest durchziehen und den screen posten, da hat mein G-Data nähmlich auch einen erheblichen Einfluss und bremst die SSD`s vorallem bei den Zugriffszeiten ziemlich heftig aus. Da aber genau das eine stärke einer SSD ausmacht stört mich das eigentlich am meisten. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Avast wo damals eine Sandbox zwischen geschaltet worden ist und der gesamte PC gelämt war.

Danke und Gruß
Rocket77


----------



## joylancer (21. Januar 2018)

Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. KIS lässt sich bzgl Firewall gut anpassen (Programme/Ports sperren oder freigeben)
Speicherverbrauch und CPU-Belastung sind auch im unteren Promillebereich.
Hier mal der Kopierbench und Kompressionsbench.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rocket77 (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
@joylencer, ich danke Dir, auch das sieht fast genau so aus wie mein Test OHNE G-Data IS. Vorallem hast Du in Deinem Test so gut wie keinen Verlust in den Zugriffszeiten, echt bemerkenswert.
Ich denke dann brauche ich nicht lange überlegen, wenn das mit G-Data so bleibt steige ich gleich auf Kasperski IS um. --Vielen Dank noch mal an Dich--.

In dem Fall das G-Data sich noch mal meldet, halte ich das hir in dem Beitrag auf dem laufenden.

Im übrigen finde ich dieses Forum hier sehr angenehm, sachlich und bis jetzt ziemlich pöbel frei.
Ich denke wir sehen uns jetzt hier auch mal öfter.

Gruß Rocket77


----------



## joylancer (21. Januar 2018)

Habe mal testweise den "Meltdown-Patch" deaktiviert.
Kopierwerte sind wesentlich besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T-83MX (21. Januar 2018)

Hier sind meine AS SSD-Werte. Ebenfalls mit laufendem Kaspersky Internet Security 18. Meltdown (MS Update) und Spectre (Microcode/BIOS) Patches sind aktiv...


----------



## Rocket77 (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
Ja der Patch für Spectre und Meltdown macht doch schon einen Unterschied, teilweise vor allem in den Zugriffszeiten.
Zudem kommt, bei dem Test von T-83MX das die 960er- 1TB eigentlich noch schneller ist als die 512 GB, dementsprechend kann man von 5 bis zu 15 % Zugriffsverlust ausgehen, wenn ich das jetzt so richtig sehe.

Aber interessant ist auch, das Kasperski zwar einen minimalen aber proportional gleichen Verlust auf das gesamte Ergebnis hat und nicht wie G-Data vor allem beim seq. schreiben und erheblichen Einfluss auf die Zugriffszeiten verursacht.

Übrigens noch immer keine weitere Antwort von G- Data!

Gruß Rockt77


----------



## Rocket77 (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

Wie versprochen, gebe ich bescheid wenn G-Data mir eine weitere Rückmeldung mit dem Problem vom Ausbremsen der SSD`s sendet.
Gestern 23.01.2018 kam vom G-Data Consumer Support diese Nachricht:
----------------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Herr …………..,
bitte gehen Sie testweise wie folgt vor, um zu prüfen, ob folgende Änderung der Prüfsummenfunktion sich auf die Performance Ihrer SSDs auswirkt:
Schritt 1: Öffnen Sie die Registrierungsdatenbank von Windows, drücken Sie hierzu die Taste Windows und R gleichzeitig auf Ihrer Tastatur und geben Sie den Befehl regedit ein. 

Schritt 2: Navigieren Sie in dem linken Fenster des Registrierungs-Editors zu dem folgenden Ordner/Schlüssel:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\GDMnIcpt\Parameters 

Schritt 3:  Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Ordner Parameters und erstellen Sie über Neu > DWord-Wert (32 Bit) einen neuen Eintrag und benennen Sie diesen in ForceHashingFeature um. Klicken Sie diesen anschließend mit der rechten Maustaste an und gehen Sie auf Ändern…. In dem Fenster DWORD-Wert (32-Bit) bearbeiten ändern Sie den Wert auf 0 und bestätigen Sie die Eingabe abschließend mit OK.

Hinweis: Bei der Erstellung des Eintrags ist auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten. 

Schritt 4:  Starten Sie in Folge Ihren Rechner neu und prüfen Sie die Schreibgeschwindigkeit.

Aus Bochum grüßt Sie freundlich
--------------------------------------------------------

Eintrag wie beschrieben ausgeführt und siehe da, die Werte in AS SSD Bench sehen schon viel freundlicher aus.
AS SSD Bench und Copy Test mit 960 pro 512 MB und 1 TB im Anhang.

Werte sehen zwar nicht ganz so gut aus wie bei Kasperski, aber ich finde sie akzeptabel.
Vorallem ein sehr bemühter Support von G-Data, allerdings frage ich mich warum dieser reg. Eintrag nicht schon bei der Installation von G-Data IS ausgeführt wird.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall ersteinmal zufrieden.

Danke für Eure Mithilfe und der Tests Eurer SSD`s.
Gruß Rocket


----------



## McWhopper (27. Januar 2018)

Danke!
hat den Schreibwert bei mir verdreifacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine Frage noch: warum glaubst du ist deine 960 so viel schneller? liegt das an der 1TB Version, da die ja von haus aus etwas flotter ist oder einfach am Rest des Systems? Oder macht das tatsächlich die PRO Version aus?
Macht natürlich keinen merkbaren Unterschied, würde mich aber generell interessieren.


----------



## joylancer (30. Januar 2018)

Heute kam die neue FW von Samsung für die 960pro.
Performance hat sich gesteigert. Bisher keine Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rocket77 (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

@ McWhopper
Ich finde die Unterschiede jetzt nicht so gravierend, das mich das jetzt wirklich stören würde.
In der Praxis ist das wie Du schon sagst, sowieso nicht spürbar.

Aber wenn man schon dabei ist, will man ja auch sein Wissensstand auffüllen, kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Wenn Du dir meine screens von den 960Pro anschaust, siehst Du als erstes die 512 GB und dann die 1TB, da sind ja schon Unterschiede zu erkennen. Die 1TB ist bei allem ein wenig schneller.

Die Pro ist gegenüber der EVO allgemein nur teilweise minimal schneller, wie ich bei den Test sehen konnte eigentlich nur bei 4-64 k.
Der hauptsächliche Unterschied ist eher, dass die PRO auch nach einer gewissen Schreibleistung weiterhin die Geschwindigkeit hält, wo dann die EVO nach aufgebrauchtem Cash richtig ab fällt. Das ist aber nur bei extrem großen Daten-Paketen der Fall, die in der Praxis für Otto-Normal nicht wirklich relevant sind. 
Der für mich kaufentscheidende Grund bei der PRO war die höhere Gesamtschreibleistung und die bessere Zuverlässigkeit und Garantie.

Bevor Du testest, achte mal darauf, das G-Data nicht den Startbereich Scannt oder den allgemeinen Virenscann durchführt und bzw. oder ob Windoof nicht gerade in diesem Moment sein Systemabbild erstellt oder ähnliches (kannst Du ja über die Systemleistungs-Anzeige im Task Manager erfahren).
Ich gehe davon aus das die M2 SSD auch Deine Systemplatte ist, dann auch nicht direkt nach dem System Start messen warte noch etwa 3-5 Minuten, das kann auch die Werte schon verändern.

Dann kann auch sein, das die angeschlossene Hardware schon eine gewisse Abweichung erzeugt.
Meine SSD´s sind beide wegen der besseren Kühlung über eine PCIe Karte ( Expansions Card-Hyper M2 X4 mini- von Asus) angeschlossen und erreichen nie mehr als 40°C bei Volllast zudem werden sie noch mit einem Seitenlüfter von Gehäuse belüftet. Das kann auch schon Unterschiede herbeiführen.

Und um noch einen darauf zu setzen, kann auch bei Dir noch eine zusätzliches Tool, Software, Mahlware Scanner oder auch nur der Meldown Spectre Patch eine gewisse Verzögerung oder Bremse sein.

Vielleicht finden wir noch die Uhrsache. 
Wo ist den Deine M2 angeschlossen? 
NVME Treiber hast Du drauf! (sieht man ja in Screenshot)
Die Laufwerks Treiber sind von AMD oder hast Du Win Standarttreiber installiert?
AHCI Treiber Standart oder AMD, ist glaube ich aber nicht relevant für M2! oder ??

@ joylancer
Wirklich mutig von Dir, mit dem Firmware Update warte ich lieber noch ein wenig, bis die allgemeine Hysterie wegen dem Meltdown und Spectre Bug vorüber ist. 
Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht einmal das Update von Win10 installiert. Ich warte lieber, bis alles zusammen dann auch harmoniert und zuverlässig ist.
Aber vielen Dank für Deine Information und Screenshots, dann hat man ja schon Gewissheit das die Samung FW funktioniert.


Gruß Rocket77


----------

